# Cheating French Bastard



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Not exactly irish but i'm positive i have more irish in me than Marcus Davis

But i was supporting R.O.I tonight as i wanted to see them in the world cup

Now i had upmost respect for Thierry Henry over the years, what a player he was in the premier league... but tonight he handballed the ball several times which resulted in ireland going out of the world cup qualifiers.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

indeed .. he used to be one of the good guys ..

typica, french ..


----------



## Helix1x (Oct 19, 2009)

They will get destroyed in the world cup anyhow. The French team is a sham.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Indeed .. however, this formation would be brilliant

LLORIS

RIBERY GOURCUFF L.DIARRA MALOUDA

ANELKA HENRY

Benzema as super sub

Or even a midfield and strike like this

GOURCUFF L.DIARRA TOULALAND

RIBERY ANELKA HENRY

Benzema as supersub

They just play so boring, usually because in a 4-4-2 they have 2 defensive midfielders, thats only gonna work in a 4-3-3


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I really hope FIFA decide to replay this ..

or either, realise they need to give the 4th official access to a TV ... Or you could get the extra 2 official behind the goal but they screwed out Fulham

I dont understand how they hire so many people, yet cant have a committe who review situations such as handballs, dives, wrong yellow cards .. Thierry Henry should get a 3 match ban from the world cup .. we;ve got to be severe if we want to warn folk


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Thing is they wouldn't even miss Henry in those 3games, they'd just throw on Benzema...

Anelka dived in this match about 5mins beforehand.. had alot of time for Anelka aswell with him playing for my club, disgraceful.

put it like this: if rooney would of done this to handball it to crouch to score i'd still be lobbying for a rematch or a huge penalty of somesort... simply because the game wasn't lost for France, they could of won via penalty's... just cheats plain and simple


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

YouTube - Dirty Handball Goal by France ! France Bought Judges ! France 1-1 Ireland


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Benzema is ovder rated, he's an out and out striker, where as Henry is a player to come deep, get the ball and do something magical


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

Can't blame henry because any player would of done the same. I don't support roi but if i did i would be seriously pissed off, fifa fixed the play off's by seeding it in the first place.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

You can blame Henry .. he;s a magnificent player, and a role model .. by accepting that it wasnt his fault but he did it for the world cup wll tell kids that you can cheat in times of need if its important enough

He could have said, no, I handballed it, or moved his hand .. the fact is, cheating is not justified

The fact is .

Fifa talk about fair play, and clearly a player cheated, he admitted it, and ref missed it, this means that a world cup slot for ireland has gone

Though pLATINI isnt gonna say anything about it !!!! and Blatter who wants a fair play game, hasnt said anything yet


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

jeevan said:


> You can blame Henry .. he;s a magnificent player, and a role model .. by accepting that it wasnt his fault but he did it for the world cup wll tell kids that you can cheat in times of need if its important enough


I believe you can cheat when times are important enough. If the bat was on the other foot Ireland would not give a rematch.


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

Bloody cheats!


----------



## LusiJay (Nov 15, 2009)

I just saw that one the news, i love the french, and i used to think he was a really cool guy, but i can't believe he didn't speak up when the ref ignored it, he's spoken up now, but :S a little too late i think, xxxx


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

I still think hes cool f**k the irish :laugh:


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

AndyMulz said:


> I still think hes cool f**k the irish :laugh:


Amen.


----------



## irishlad (Jul 20, 2009)

the last two posts can lick my balls, were did Scotland and north of Ireland end up, in weaker groups, the fact is Ireland played in a tough group with the current world champs and didn't get beat, and France over two legs should of won about 5-1 but u have to take ur chances, i unlike some people like to see the other home nations do well, i had money on Scotland to beat wales, cost me 200quid! and northern Ireland i would love to see them in a world cup again, i would love to see a north vs south game in the world cup but there would prob be riots in the street! tho i do have a soft spot to see England fail, im not anti-English its the media that go on and on about how good they are it just gets annoying so fast


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm not going to write an essay, but I will bulletpoint what I wanted to say.

- Ireland definitely deserved to win that game, or at least let it go to Penalties. They were never outplayed.

- Thierry Henry admitted it was a handball, yes. Any player in that position would have done the same. It's a World Cup Qualifying Play-Off. Going to the biggest competition in the world will tempt you to do it.

- Henry isn't exactly sportsman-like by doing it, but the blame is with the officials. They should have seen it, there's 4 of them there.

- FIFA cannot and will not allow a replay. It will take a major revamp of rules for that to happen. Once a game has been finished, there's nothing you can do about it.

- I ****ing hope France get drawn in England's group, so we can batter them.

Fin.


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

irishlad said:


> the last two posts can lick my balls, were did Scotland and north of Ireland end up, in weaker groups, the fact is Ireland played in a tough group with the current world champs and didn't get beat, and France over two legs should of won about 5-1 but u have to take ur chances, i unlike some people like to see the other home nations do well, i had money on Scotland to beat wales, cost me 200quid! and northern Ireland i would love to see them in a world cup again, i would love to see a north vs south game in the world cup but there would prob be riots in the street! tho i do have a soft spot to see England fail, im not anti-English its the media that go on and on about how good they are it just gets annoying so fast


Serves you right betting on an alcoholic barstewards team to win.

And England are going to win the world cup don't you know ?


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

irishlad said:


> the last two posts can lick my balls, were did Scotland and north of Ireland end up, in weaker groups, the fact is Ireland played in a tough group with the current world champs and didn't get beat, and France over two legs should of won about 5-1 but u have to take ur chances, i unlike some people like to see the other home nations do well, i had money on Scotland to beat wales, cost me 200quid! and northern Ireland i would love to see them in a world cup again, i would love to see a north vs south game in the world cup but there would prob be riots in the street! tho i do have a soft spot to see England fail, im not anti-English its the media that go on and on about how good they are it just gets annoying so fast


Dont take it personally mate i wont be cheering on England, Wales or NI either Ireland Vs France is just another neutral game for me really couldnt have gave two shits who won:laugh:


----------



## rhysyboy2 (May 28, 2009)

i think theirs poor sportmanship in the professional game of football anyway, im pretty sure he could have gone up to ref an told him , "i handled the ball, its not a goal", instead he decided to celebrate with team mates, until after the game he realised about a million cameras has caught him doing the faul.


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

rhysyboy2 said:


> i think theirs poor sportmanship in the professional game of football anyway, im pretty sure he could have gone up to ref an told him , "i handled the ball, its not a goal", instead he decided to celebrate with team mates, until after the game he realised about a million cameras has caught him doing the faul.


You think Mcgeady wouldve done that?


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

AndyMulz said:


> You think Mcgeady wouldve done that?


Mcgeady would never do anything wrong ? JESUS ! don't you know anything :gh


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Cheating is not acceptable .. no matter what, and Henry knows that, everyone should know that

If a fighter, was losing a fight for the championship, and during a ground and pound, he sneakily poked the guys eyes or hit him in the throat and the ref didnt see .. would that be acceptable ?

Im sorry, but hes meant to be a role model .. and it's not right at all .. it wasnt a life or death situation


----------



## lummo (Jan 24, 2009)

jeevan said:


> Cheating is not acceptable .. no matter what, and Henry knows that, everyone should know that
> 
> If a fighter, was losing a fight for the championship, and during a ground and pound, he sneakily poked the guys eyes or hit him in the throat and the ref didnt see .. would that be acceptable ?
> 
> Im sorry, but hes meant to be a role model .. and it's not right at all .. it wasnt a life or death situation


:whs


----------



## irishlad (Jul 20, 2009)

if keane did it, i would be happy ireland are in the finals, but i would expect him to come out and say sorry i cheated, i should of done the right thing but i didnt i put wining over everythinh. i dont want a re-match but i would like henry to come out and say he did mean to handle it and cheated. but the big wigs at fifa have more to answer for, coz from here on in, n.ireland scotland and wales will never get to the world cup again if fifa keep putting these last min rules in place to favour big teams


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I think the biggest loosers are the Irish pub industry - they would have made a shit load - which would have helped the enconomy...coz lets face it Ireland would not have got far - but it would have lifted morale and everyone could have had a piss up....shame, I've lost alot of respect for Henry, although if it was me and the opportunity was their - I would have taken it (just being honest). Sorry Jeevan life is not all lemonade and brownies!!....and yeah, I would poke you in the eye in a fight:laugh:.


----------

